# South Shields library/museum



## Banni (Aug 27, 2005)

A friend of mine told me that there are ships models in the South Shields library/museum. Has anybody been there? Is it worth a trip? What ships are there? I am sure a SN member will be able to answer this! Thanks
I have been to the model section in the Transport Museum in Glasgow many times it is brilliant.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Banni
Yes it is worth a trip, and also go to the museum in Newcastle, lots of models.(Thumb)


----------



## Ian Dickinson (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't know about the models, but I went out with a librarian from South Shields library when I was an innocent Cadet


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

One of the best Maritime Sections in any Library Ive been in and very helpfull with enquiries


----------



## offcumdum sanddancer (Aug 30, 2006)

Ian Dickinson said:


> Don't know about the models, but I went out with a librarian from South Shields library when I was an innocent Cadet


I married one and never left.

Keith Perriman


----------

